# New, but older, dove?



## Vulpes (Dec 30, 2011)

Hello!

I brought home an older ringneck dove last night, and I have a couple questions. 

After I set up her cage (2x2x4ish tall), I put in her food and water, and then read that doves don't enjoy water from dark dishes. Is this true? Her water is currently in a cat's water dish (perfectly cleaned  ) that's a darker grey. I haven't seen her drink from it yet, but I know she know's there's water in there as she walked in it when I was trying to remove her so I can clean up her poo spots.

Another question is, is she seems to both ignore me.. and hate me not paying attention to her. If I don't look at her once every 10 minutes, she'll make the faintest of coo'ing noises, and start flapping, and when I do look over at her, she settles back down and looks at me like, "What? Don't look at me, you brought me here." Is this normal for a dove in a new environment?

And my last question, how long do the stress-out-new-home periods last? And, does it make it longer if she lost all of her tail-feathers before coming home? She broke all of her tail-feathers terribly at the pet store (the perch was only able to be away from the wall in one direction, which she didn't like. ) and the store owner suggested pulling them so they start growing a-new. As well, I don't want to stress her out even more terribly when I need to clean up her poo spots.

While I do have more questions, I know that most of them are only answered in time.  (Like if she is really a she, haha.) Thank you very much, and have a great new year.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would get her a regular bird water dish that hangs from the side that is white or tan color and dip her beak in it..that is all about you need to do, doves do not drink much..usually just after they eat and it is easy to miss. if the water is left in a dish like that she may just one day think it is her bath pan..lol. and it makes a mess and she can also get droppings in it. as far as how long to settle in, each bird is different but usually a few weeks.


----------



## Vulpes (Dec 30, 2011)

Ahh, I see.  I'll replace the bowl the moment I can. Thank you very much. 

If I may ask, will the adjustment period be for every new area, or more people-wise? Just in case we have to relocate.


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

If you relocate your dove will have to adjust to its' new surroundings...just like you...
Give your dove time and be patient.

You can make a water container out of a 2 quart milk or orange juice jug. I use these in my breeding cages. For my Diamond Doves I use the quart size. The water stays clean. They can also be used for feed and grit.


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Water bowls*

I wouldn't worry too much about the water bowl. Your dove will figure it out on her own, as long as there is water present. Mine drink from clip-on bowls with attached perches but they also drink (and bathe) readily from flower pot saucers when they are loose.

If you want to bond with your dove, just do something quiet next to the cage like read, work on the computer, or watch TV. That will get it used to you. To further tame it, try holding some seed in your hand. Eventually, leave the cage door open and let it out (in a small safe room). Once it is out, let it wonder around a little. It may go back in its cage on its own. If not, approach it very slowly and see if it will step on your hand to go back in. The last resort is to bring the cage over to it and try to get it to go in the cage. But avoid grabbing it.

The most important thing is to be very gentle around it. Don't move fast or make too much noise while it is getting used to you and its new home. But talking to it softly will be appreciated. Also, if possible,* avoid *grabbing your dove in your hand. They usually don't like that and will often be less tame as a result. They also generally don't like to be petted or scratched so don't push that. Even as tame pets, doves are most comfortable perching on your hand, arm, or shoulder - period. Let it step on your hand by slowly placing it under it's breast when it is perched - but DO NOT chase it around the cage if it is not interested.

As for it's tail feathers, I would leave it alone and let them come in on their own. You will only stress it out and further un-tame it if you pull them out, let alone possibly injure it. But consider - it might have been handled roughly for the feathers to get damaged - so again, be nice and gentle with it until you tame it.

I would also recommend very strongly against clipping your dove's wings. They are not like parrots who can climb with their beaks and so are totally helpless without being able to fly. Also, doves are easy to tame - if you can't tame a dove without wing-clipping, you need to consider another pet!


----------



## Vulpes (Dec 30, 2011)

Thank you very much for the replies!

That is a very neat impromptu water/feeder. I think I may use one similar for if she is out and about the room.  And, I was raised a military brat, so I forget that most people don't move around very often, let alone every couple months/years.  Sorry, and thank you.

What I've been doing has been staying in Beaker's room (She got her name yesterday... ) and playing on the computer near her cage. (In eyesight... otherwise she will get very suspicious and move around until I am in eyesight again. x) ) Sometimes I will play some music, since she seems to enjoy smooth jazz, and for some reason, Owl City. (Only slower songs though, and not very loud.) It also helps cover the sounds of the TV from other people in the house.

Do not worry about me clipping her wings.  I will not do so, especially for the points you posted. She seems very tame already, since she's sat on my arm a couple times and did not want to get off, unless I put her next to her favorite spot to perch.


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Sounds like you are on the right track...*

Sounds like you are on the right track with your dove. If she will land on your arm, you are practically there. You might just try the hand feeding that I suggested, with hemp seed or baby peas, to get her less _hand-adverse_.

On the subject of adjusting or moving, she will adjust faster next time if she moves with her current cage set up. You have to remember when you get a new bird, she has to get used to a new cage and a new environment outside the cage. If you move with her but she would have the same cage in the new place, she will adjust sooner.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

The water is important as you do not want droppings in it that she may drink, so the dish is important in the long run. you do not want to use one she can poop in...and even then sometimes they find a way..lol..


----------



## Vulpes (Dec 30, 2011)

Thank you guys for the responses.  

I got her the new water cups today, this time the more normal birdy ones that hang off the edge. It came in a two-pack too, so I think I will use one for grit, since she seems to enjoy her food in the normal ceramic bowl. 

Right now I'm just waiting for Beaker to get bored enough and walk out of the cage so I can do a deep clean. She doesn't want me to look at her though, every time she's about to fly to the cage door, I look over and she stops and goes back to resting. Silly bird will hop on my arm if it means going back home, but not if it means cleaning her area. 

I have a slight concern though. The only noise I've heard Beaker make was an intensely quiet coo when she fluffed up a couple times. Other than that, she's as quiet as a door mouse! Is this a normal side-effect from the stress of moving, and later on she may be rowdy? So far the only 'mean' thing she's done is lift her wings threateningly when she sees my hands go near her perch. No pecks, or even wing slaps. So I don't know if she's just a really quiet pidgey, or just stressed more than I thought. 

Hah... when I picked her up, I asked if she was raised in an aviary, and I was told she was. Thought that'd meant I would have to worry about her being mean, not too nice. xD


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Hens usually do not make as loud of coos as the males do.. mine were pretty quiet most of the time, I had three hens.. they will do a "laugh" sometimes when hopping from one perch to another and some soft coos.. Im assuming she is a she.


----------



## Vulpes (Dec 30, 2011)

Ah, neat! I was hoping she would be a she, but I was told that there were a few guys in the bunch I picked her out from. Glad to know she may actually be a she.  Thank you greatly for the information!


----------

